# Hi all. MWM seeks MES, object smoked meat.



## az_sailor (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I came across SMF while doing online research on electric smokers. My MES hasn't even been purchased yet, so obviously I'm the newest of newbies. So even though I don't have anything to contribute yet, the members here are so friendly & helpful, I had to join instead of just lurking. 

I'll probably spend most on my time in the Electric Smokers thread. I'm going to post my first question over there after this, but wanted to "play by the rules" and introduce myself here first.

I live in Gilbert, AZ (a suburb of Phoenix) and have been here since moving from New Orleans in 1971. I love to cook, and my friends think I'm pretty good at it. Several of them have big side-firebox smokers, and I want to try my hand at smoking meat & fish, but without putting something that looks like a steam locomotive in my backyard. I enjoy pretty much every legal vice that involves consumption (food, beer, wine, whiskey, cigars) and spend as much time as I can manage sailing and RVing. OK, that's more than enough about me.

Thanks to all for what I've learned here already and I'm looking forward to learning a bunch more about smoking once I have my MES.

Paul


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Paul, welcome aboard! Glad to have you here and I'm looking forward to your input. :)


----------



## fired up (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard Paul!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to smf.


----------



## jdt (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome, lots of MES users here, you make it sound like a locomotive in you back yard is a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  alot of people are dreaming of  a bigger locomotive half the time


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Paul.  You'll find lots of information all over the place here that you can apply to your MES when you get it.


----------



## blacklab (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to the board Paul.


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Paul... Have fun


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## cman95 (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2009)

Hiya paul from Baton Rouge
 Welcome to the family . I have a small locomotive and an MES. Best of both worlds. 
 I don't know anyone that moved from La. that isn't told how good their food is


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad to have ya at SMF.  We all enjoy what new members contribute but dont forget to share some Qview.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

welocme aboard, glad you could join us here @ smf


----------



## desertlites (Feb 21, 2009)

from Tucson- welcome Paul,I remember when Gilbert was Gilbert! U do have a couple good eats still there.glad to have another desert rat in SMF


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Paul, glad to see you've come out of the shadows and into the limelight of the SMF. We'll be looking forward to your first smoke on that MES, and some Q View too.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome from Queen Creek.It's a great bunch, you'll like it here.


----------



## seenred (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome Paul!  Lots of great people here.  Enjoy the SMF.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## azkitch (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Paul. So d'ya eat at Joe BBQ or Joes Farm Grill? I sure would like to get out there someday. Like it's way far or something. 
Check the upcoming competitions...March 7 in the IKEA parking lot. C'mon out, meet a bunch of locals.
We get all the AZs together, we could have a quorum! 
kitch


----------



## seenred (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Paul!  Good luck w/ your MES.  You'll get lots of good advice here.  Lots of good folks.


----------



## huskersmokeman (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the gang, Paul.  I'm an MES user as well, and you won't be disappointed.  Make sure and hang out in the Beef, Pork, Chicken, and other food threads, as well as the electric smoker thread.  No matter where you browse, there is something new to learn and try.  Best of luck, and ENJOY!!


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum. If you are a Foodee then you must know my friend Jenny Flake who I've competed with in several national cookoffs. She lives in the same town as you. Are you a member of the CCC forum as well?

In any event - THIS is the forum for BBQ! Glad you joined.

-rob


----------



## bobsim (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Paul. Great folks here- lots to learn! I know you'll enjoy your MES, see you in electric smokers!


----------



## rejii (Feb 22, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------

